# is 2.0L an interference engine??



## dondiesel444 (Jul 18, 2003)

anyone??


----------



## VW97Jetta (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: is 2.0L an interference engine?? (dondiesel444)*

It seems to depend on how many rpms you're turning when the timing belt breaks, and what cam you're running. To err on the side of caution....yes. People have bent valves on here when their timing belt has broken. Yet, others haven't....but generally speaking, no damage has occured when turning a very low rpm and no aggressive cams...


----------



## VW97Jetta (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: is 2.0L an interference engine?? (VW97Jetta)*

Oh yeah....this should spark an interesting debate, BTW.....


----------



## dondiesel444 (Jul 18, 2003)

*Re: is 2.0L an interference engine?? (VW97Jetta)*

I'm just talking about a stock 2.0L 8v, turning no more than say 5K rpm...
oh well, let the debate begin than!!


----------



## DaFabolous2.0 (May 1, 2003)

*Re: is 2.0L an interference engine?? (dondiesel444)*

well around 2-3ks, you should have a problem, 3k or more, dont expect that they will be fine


----------



## golf strom (Jan 14, 2002)

*Re: is 2.0L an interference engine?? (DaFabolous2.0)*

Officially the 2.0L ABA engine is NOT an interference engine hence the lack of a recommended t belt change at 60K as on some other VW interference engines like the 1.8 and 2.0L 16V engines.


----------



## VTDUBDUDE (Sep 14, 2002)

*Re: is 2.0L an interference engine?? (golf strom)*

I don't understand how rpm's have anything to do w/ interference. Does valve lift occur the higher the rpm??? I imagine it could be a variable with a VTEC type engine.


----------



## VW97Jetta (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: is 2.0L an interference engine?? (golf strom)*


_Quote, originally posted by *golf strom* »_Officially the 2.0L ABA engine is NOT an interference engine hence the lack of a recommended t belt change at 60K as on some other VW interference engines like the 1.8 and 2.0L 16V engines.

Interesting....I've never heard them or any tuner not recommend a timing belt change at 60k miles...


----------



## Glenn J (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: is 2.0L an interference engine?? (VTDUBDUDE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VTDUBDUDE* »_I don't understand how rpm's have anything to do w/ interference. Does valve lift occur the higher the rpm??? I imagine it could be a variable with a VTEC type engine.

It's got to do with "valve float". 
Like a few have said, breaking a belt should not bend valves. However, it is a possibility if you're in the upper ends of the RPM range. 
Best bet is to change your belt every 60k. The 60k rule is actually something they recomended for diesels owners and it somehow migrated over to gasoline engines.


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

*Re: is 2.0L an interference engine?? (Glenn J)*

THis is probably the fourth time I have posted a response to this, so pay attentions kiddies.......Here's the bottom line.
*CAMSHAFT DRIVE BELTS OR TIMING BELTS* - The condition of
camshaft drive belts should always be checked on vehicles
which have more than 50,000 miles. Although some
manufacturers do not recommend replacement at a specified
mileage, others require it at 60,000-100,000 miles. A
camshaft drive belt failure may cause extensive damage to
internal engine components on most engines, although some
designs do not allow piston-to-valve contact. These designs
are often called "Free Wheeling". Many manufacturers changed
their maintenance and warranty schedules in the mid-1980's to
reflect timing belt inspection and/or replacement at
50,000-60,000 miles. Most service interval schedules shown in
this section reflect these changes. Belts or components
should be inspected and replaced if any of the following
conditions exist:
* Crack Or Tears In Belt Surface
* Missing, Damaged, Cracked Or Rounded Teeth
* Oil Contamination
* Damaged Or Faulty Tensioners
* Incorrect Tension Adjustment
(1) - Other interference engine applications may exist which
are not indicated here.
(2) - Interference engine. Check for possible damage to
piston(s) or valve(s) if there has been a timing belt
failure.
*(3) - Although the vehicle manufacturer does not recommend a
specific scheduled maintenance interval, aftermarket
belt manufacturers suggest the belt be replaced at
60,000 mile intervals.*
(4) - Vehicle manufacturer recommends replacing all belts at
the same time.
TIMING BELT INTERFERENCE CHECK MENU
TIMING BELT INTERFERENCE VERIF. TABLE - PASSENGER CARS (1)
ÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄ
Replacement Interval
Application Engine (Miles)
Cabrio
1995-96 .......... 2.0L 4-Cyl. ............ (3) 60,000
Cabriolet
1985-89 ...........1.8L 4-Cyl. (DOHC) ........ (3) 60,000
...........1.8L 4-Cyl. (SOHC) ........ (3) 60,000
1990-93 .......... 1.8L 4-Cyl...................... (3) 60,000
Corrado
1990-92 .......... 1.8L 4-Cyl. ............ ........(3) 60,000
Dasher
1976-80 .....(2) 1.5L 4-Cyl. Diesel .......... (3) 60,000
1974-80 .......... 1.6L 4-Cyl. ............ ........(3) 60,000
1981-80 ......... (2) 1.6L 4-Cyl.
Diesel & Turbo Diesel ...... ......................(3) 60,000
Fox
1987-93 .......... 1.8L 4-Cyl. ............ (3) 60,000
Golf
1985-88 ..... (2) 1.6L 4-Cyl. Diesel ...... (3) 60,000
1985-89 ....... 1.8L 4-Cyl. (DOHC) ........ (3) 60,000
1985-93 ....... 1.8L 4-Cyl. (SOHC) ........ (3) 60,000
1990-92 .......... 1.8L 4-Cyl. ............ (3) 60,000
*1993-96* .......... 2.0L 4-Cyl. ............ (3) 60,000
Golf (Canadian)
1985-92 ..... (2) 1.6L 4-Cyl. Diesel ...... (3) 60,000
1993 ............. 1.8L 4-Cyl. ............ (3) 60,000
GTI
1983-84 ..... (2) 1.6L 4-Cyl. Diesel ...... (3) 60,000
(2) 1.6L 4-Cyl. Turbo Diesel ... (3) 60,000
1.7L 4-Cyl. ............ (3) 60,000
1.8L 4-Cyl. ............ (3) 60,000
1985-89 .......... 1.8L 4-Cyl. (DOHC) ..... (3) 60,000
1983-92 .......... 1.8L 4-Cyl. (SOHC) ..... (3) 60,000
1990-92 .......... 1.8L 4-Cyl. ............ (3) 60,000
1990-96 .......... 2.0L 4-Cyl. ............ (3) 60,000
GTI (Canadian)
1993 ............. 2.0L 4-Cyl. ............ (3) 60,000
Jetta
1980 ............. 1.6L 4-Cyl. ............ (3) 60,000
1981-92 ........ (2) 1.6L 4-Cyl.
Diesel & Turbo Diesel ....... (3) 60,000
1983-84 .......... 1.7L 4-Cyl. ............ (3) 60,000
1.8L 4-Cyl. ............ (3) 60,000
1985-89 ....... 1.8L 4-Cyl. (DOHC) ........ (3) 60,000
1983-92 ....... 1.8L 4-Cyl. (SOHC) ........ (3) 60,000
1990-92 .......... 1.8L 4-Cyl. ............ (3) 60,000
1993-96 .......... 2.0L 4-Cyl. ............ (3) 60,000
Jetta GLI
1990-92 .......... 2.0L 4-Cyl. ............ (3) 60,000
Passat
1990-96 .......... 2.0L 4-Cyl. ............ (3) 60,000
Passat (Canadian)
1993 ............. 1.8L 4-Cyl. ............ (3) 60,000
Quantum
1981-86 ........ (2) 1.6L 4-Cyl.
Diesel & Turbo Diesel ....... (3) 60,000
1981-84 .......... 1.7L 4-Cyl. ............ (3) 60,000
1984-85 .......... 2.1L 5-Cyl. ............ (3) 60,000
1983-88 .......... 2.2L 5-Cyl. ............ (3) 60,000
1985-86 .......... 1.8L 4-Cyl. ............ (3) 60,000
Rabbit
1974-79 .......... 1.5L 4-Cyl. ............ (3) 60,000


----------



## zuren (Sep 26, 2000)

*Re: is 2.0L an interference engine?? (tdogg74)*

tdogg is correct. The Bentley says "valve/piston damage CAN result from a broken timing belt" as it also says that VW has no official maintenance interval for the 2.0L timing belt. It would be a good idea to change it every 60k mi. I just bought the belt, tensioner pulley and some associated items that need to be changed for about $35 total.


----------

